
We were arrogant (German) - Tomte
http://www.handelsblatt.com/my/panorama/aus-aller-welt/70-jahre-handelsblatt/pathfinder-tag-der-inspiration-siemens-chef-kaeser-und-management-vordenker-ridderstrle-ueber-ownership/13558088-2.html
======
Tomte
Siemens-CEO telling an anecdote from the end of the eighties about three young
men from California, asking Siemens to invest in their invention: VoIP.

Siemens declined, saying "How is that supposed to work? If it was possible, we
would have already invented it."

Two of those were from a small startup. They had called it Cisco.

